
Show HN: Dynamic gateway using openresty and redis - neo2006
https://github.com/dhiaayachi/dynx
======
neo2006
After struggling with some gateway solutions as KONG and not being able to
deploy them on docker swarm (with HA and data persistence) I decided to start
this project to be able to build a solution easy enough to be deployed as one
or 2 services inside docker swarm or any docker orchestration solution.

